# Tivo premiere 4xl



## ianjam (Sep 14, 2012)

Is the premiere xl4 available in Australia? and if not would one purchased from the U.S or U.K work in Australia?
Thanks
Ianjam


----------



## petestrash (Mar 7, 2004)

not available and would not get data from hybrid if imported.

Pete


----------



## drkside (Mar 23, 2013)

not available yet


----------

